# OMG !!!!!!!!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Last night - @ the club - PIKE sits on the Veranda waiting 4 someone 2 pet him - inside - darts - bourbon - beer & pub grub - watch the UK game - the Irish almost took us down !!!!!! after the game- PIKE gets all the love on the Veranda - High 5's - GO BIG BLUE !!!!!!


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Congrats REM and to Pike for getting all those loves


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Birch says, "GO CATS!!"


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Love it! How old is she now?


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

She is 10 months... and still itty bitty  Both her parents were on the smaller side for weims, so I'm not sure she'll grow much more. She's about 50 lbs. but only 21" at the shoulder. I'm afraid people that see her are going to think weims come in a teacup variety now!


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Wats says go Duke! He's from Wisconsin though, so looks like a win either way for him tomorrow!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Wat - no joy in Ky 2day - but Easter - family friends & pups come togeather 4 church - egg hunts - does take the edge off of it - did have $100 @ 500/1 UK would go all the WAY - DO NOT TELL PIKE - LOL !!!!!!!


----------

